# Books on Golf repair



## 4swing

I was out playing one day with a friend and she told me about a great book her husband came across a few years back. It's called _Golf Club Repair in Pictures_. Has anyone read this book? It was the first time I ever had heard about it.


----------



## golfgirl2006

*Pictures of clubs...*

 LOL...I havent heard of that book but it sounds like A Repair for Dummies book. I like Its only a Game by Jackie Burke or Ben Hogan's Modern Fundamentals of Golf. You can also subscribe to Golf Digest Magazine which has alot of inside tips from the pros plus all the buzz about the golf world.


----------



## MarczO

I have never actually read the book _Golf Club Repair in Pictures_ but I did come across a review for it a few days ago. Heres the review I found:

GOLF CLUB REPAIR IN PICTURES by Ralph Maltby

# 416 pages
# 1,700 photos, drawings, tables, and charts
# 25 chapters
# 8 appendices

Includes the latest techniques with step-by-step photos for:
# Repairing damaged faces
# Finish touchups
# Refinishing metal woods and graphite heads
# Handy back-of-heel-to-first-step dimension data
# Installation techniques for pour-in-place epoxy face inserts and solid single and three-piece inserts
# Reshafting Callaways Big Bertha through bore woods and irons

The first edition of Golf Club Repair in Pictures, published in January 1978, was an immediate bestseller and continues to be in high demand. Totally revised, this fifth edition has been updated and expanded to over 416 pages and contains more than 1,700 photogrpahs, charts and tables. Golf Club Repair in Pictures is the best place to start for the handyman thinking about golf club repair as a hobby or business, as well as for the experienced repairman wanting to increase his skills and knowledge. Owners of fully equipped shops, or those wiht only the basic necessitieis, will benefit from this book.
Included among the many topics covered is how to use back-of-heel-to-first-step dimension charts, a refinishing section that has grown from 80 to over 400 carefully selected step-by-step photographs, face insert installations, the most up-to-date techniques, utilizing the best new tools, and much, much more.

For novice to expert, this updated edition of Golf Club Repair in Pictures will provide charts, tables, technical information and valuable procedures pertaining to golf club repair. Copyright 1995


----------



## RYANNNNN

Wow, with all those facts you just stated it seems like a very informative book. I'd love to read it.


----------



## Callaway

lol, repairing your own golf clubs must be hard, considering most breakages are in half, which can't just be done with super glue !


----------

